# Finally, Dream come true



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

_Modified by souparahman at 6:10 PM 1-3-2010_


_Modified by souparahman at 6:17 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (souparahman)*

_Modified by souparahman at 6:10 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (souparahman)*

_Modified by souparahman at 6:10 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (souparahman)*

_Modified by souparahman at 6:10 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## rockinthecab (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (souparahman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x alot sick cars man


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (rockinthecab)*

_Modified by souparahman at 6:10 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (souparahman)*










That RS6 looks like it has Jay Lenos chin.


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (chirocco)*

_Modified by souparahman at 6:10 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (souparahman)*

Sorry buddy. I hope you don't think that I was making fun of your Audi.


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

_Modified by souparahman at 6:11 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

so how many cars do you currently own? and wat are they?
and wtf do you do for a living?!?!


----------



## golf2point0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_so how many cars do you currently own? and wat are they?
and wtf do you do for a living?!?!

yea get me a job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

_Modified by souparahman at 6:11 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

_Modified by souparahman at 6:12 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

You had to get rid of a 430, an SL550, Aston DB9 and a Carrera GT before your wife let you buy 1 Lambo??


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

_Modified by souparahman at 6:12 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## vdubbya (Feb 19, 2003)

Why does the 430 have SD plates on it?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

how about posting some pics of all the cars? ive gotta see all 25......


----------



## aut0 (Apr 11, 2006)

is that you in the pictures? christ are you 25?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

if this guy really has 25 cars, id really like to see them. even better if you can get a bunch of them in the same picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont let me down


----------



## vdubbya (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbya)*

_Modified by souparahman at 6:11 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i still wanna see all your cars


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

_Modified by souparahman at 6:11 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (souparahman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *souparahman* »_Dont worry will do, Im in ny right now but ill be back in Fl next week.
Currently i have an m5, m6, a few supras, a few 7-series, lots of vws lol, a couple sl's and cl's, And please know, I buy these cars and ship them overseas, They are not my personall vehicles, I drive them for a month tops and get rid of them to foreign buyers.

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif your not a real man until you grab a e92 M3 or the new GTR
and how much would a bugatti run me


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

_Modified by souparahman at 6:13 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (souparahman)*

fake.


----------



## mynv4euro (Nov 4, 2007)

this kid is a complete bull****ter.it says in his signature he owns a civic.probally works the drive thru at taco bell.


----------



## dixsin142mph (Oct 24, 2009)

totally fake , i think we got our self's a *****!!!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (souparahman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *souparahman* »_Finally, Life is to short, so i bought myself my dream car..
Murielago with 345/30/19 rear tires baby, And i got an unbelievable deal, $90k for an 05, I know sounds fake, But dude had money crawlin out his butt and let me take this beast off his hand because he found a deal on an enzo!! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Cant wait to throw my plates on this and take it to a car show!!










Yea I have bad news for you the car in the pic is NOT an 05' since it is an LP640 wich makes it an 06 or newer. Also you cant touch an 02 in good shape for less than the 130's so anybody with alot of money and an Enzo would be smart enough to not throw away 100k. Also Murcis run 335/30/19s in the rear. Sorry


_Modified by SKNKWRX at 8:10 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (SKNKWRX)*

people actually believed this


----------



## 1quikdub (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (Daniel)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439439
Just read through this for sale thread that my buddy rev run had posted... Everything in my friends thread proves bullshyt in the OP's current thread... This kid is 19, and his "wifey" is probably 17... Why is it so necessary for you to be a poser? 
Honestly, if you are gay you can just tell us, we won't judge. You don't need to hide behind other peoples cars pretending they are yours on the internet to try and prove to us you are not gay....
Weak sauce..
D-


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

****, i will judge him
****ING ******TTTT!!!!!
there, judged!
i really do hate kids like this, do they get a high out of sucking ****?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i'm going to be in Florida for FixxFest very soon, im writing down that address and ill be sure to drop by for a visit.
if the douche reads this then PM and we can exchange contact info. I would love nothing more then to check out all 14,25,36,50 or however many ****ing cars you have. i will be glad to race your 07 Turbo Si too, maybe for slips on one of your 6 lambos.....


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

anyone want to give him a ring? ill probably call in the morning
904-444-505 
From what i understand his name is John Budnick
http://www.myspace.com/russiandonutman myspace











_Modified by dankvwguy at 12:23 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

LOL, Herbs *R* Us in da house!


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Finally, Dream come true (souparahman)*

Well you live in Florida and the Ferrari pictured in the truck has Idaho plates. Your stupid!


----------



## K_Bone (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah that's funny...in his myspace profile the silverstone gray gti with yellow brakes and TSW wheels is a local car here in vancouver. It was a show car built by I think pg performance, a local shop here. It was a for sale a few years ago. I would know because I went in person to see it as I was interested


----------



## souparahman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (K_Bone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K_Bone* »_Ah that's funny...in his myspace profile the silverstone gray gti with yellow brakes and TSW wheels is a local car here in vancouver. It was a show car built by I think pg performance, a local shop here. It was a for sale a few years ago. I would know because I went in person to see it as I was interested

Brothers myspace, His car.


----------



## KScott7991 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (souparahman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *souparahman* »_
Brothers myspace, His car.

Funny that you deleted all your other posts and you are still trying to defend your bull**** story. GTFO


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this guys telling the truth. he sucked my dick in his m6


----------

